# Nye, Inyo & Esmeralda Railroad



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking scene. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Scratch built harp switch stand out of some brass and a short piece of code 100 rail.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Had a little trouble posting. Let's see if this works.

Scratch built Harp switch stand out of some brass and scrap rail.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

you got some great looking scenes there Dog.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Randy. I don't go for a lot of detail but more into the overall feel. Since the layout is outside under a covered patio the rolling stock gets handled quite a bit. And the structures have to stand up to the weather.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

This was a Mantua 0-4-0 that received a new boiler and whale back tender. It's BPRC (battery powered remote control) using a 7.4 volt LiPo. Number T5 is a water car based on the West Side Lumber Company's Coffin Car.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

A Bachmann On30 2-6-0 with a new cab and oil bunker.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

That's a great pic!


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is an Athearn SW1500 with a new cab. Still much to do.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Making progress. The orange paint is starting to grow on me.
The radiator grill was made from a common comb. 
Starting on installing the MRC Loco Genie.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Number 8 crossing Buckensnortt Creek.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Dog, is that a Mounty I see in #8. Where is the NI&E? Oh and I like the camp tent in the background.  You're pretty tricky.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Randy,

No Mountie there, the workers just wear whatever is comfortable. Most of my figures are modified 1/35 scale WWII military figures. The tent was made from dryer fabric sheets soaked in diluted white glue and allowed to dry. Then bent over and glued to a wood tent frame. Some paint to give it a tan/grey color. The NI&E (Nye, Inyo & Esmeralda) is located in western Nevada and eastern California (just a tad north of Death Valley). Nye and Esmeralda are counties in Nevada, and Inyo is a county in California. The line starts at San Miguel and heads in a northwesternly direction serving a borax tipple and a salt works. There is a 42" gauge line that runs east from San Miguel and interchanges with the Tonopah & Tidewater completing a connection to the outside world.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is a shot of some dual-gauge trackage (24" & 42") including a dual-gauge stub switch.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good Stuff!! 🆒


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very subtle that the Sheriff's Office is being run by The Lone Ranger and Tonto.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

SW1500 with LocoGenie installed in the cab.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Looks great👍


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

that switcher turned out nice.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice work...cheers


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Here Raquel is entering the Bloated Goat Saloon.









She looks better after a few beers.


This is a 1/35 scale resin figure I picked up on fleabay.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Color me VERY impressed, the detail and overall vibe are outstanding.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Maddog said:


> Here Raquel is entering the Bloated Goat Saloon.
> View attachment 544026
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Like the old song "The Girls All Look Prettier at Closing Time"


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Even though I model desert scenery planned extensions are for the railroad to eventually reach the east side of the White Mountains and engage in some logging. I wanted some kind of operating mechanism that would unload the logs. Just doesn't look right to spot a load at the mill, and then return the same loaded car back to the forest like the guys at the mill didn't want it.





















It's a simple pull-push affair. Pull the knob and the arm rotates across the car dumping the logs. Push the knob back and the arm returns to its normal position. Similar to a jill poke (Gill Pokes and Gin Poles for unloading the redwood lumber).

I made it out of brass so that it would stand up to abuse. So far so good.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is #8 crossing Washington Street in San Miguel heading west to Manly Siding with a few empty borax cars.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

#8 and #42 meet up at Manly Siding on the salt flats. The NI&E has several water cars on the roster.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for the update.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Testing out the new log dump trackage.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

cars waiting to be spotted at Manly Siding.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Engine #8 posing at Manly Siding.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)




----------

